# Ada, Aida or Ayda



## c1403

Hi

One of the names we like is Ada (pronounced A-DA) However I am stuck on the best way to spell it. I dont really want people making it sound like the snake Adder LOL.

What do you think is the best way to spell it?

I think Ada my dad said Aida.....

xxxx


----------



## Mummy2B21

I would probably pronounce it Ayda or Aida. Or Adalynn and call her Ada for short. x


----------



## bumblebeexo

I think Aida looks the best spelling.


----------



## LoraLoo

Ada- i love it x


----------



## Squiggy

I like Ada, and Ayda best. 

I hate to say this, but Aida puts me in mind of first aid, and the virus AIDS (which are opposite ends of the pole) but that's what I initially think at first glance.


----------



## silver_dimond

Ada xx


----------



## lxb

I like Ayda for a girl.


----------



## skc22

Ada :flower:


----------



## c1403

Squiggy said:


> I like Ada, and Ayda best.
> 
> I hate to say this, but Aida puts me in mind of first aid, and the virus AIDS (which are opposite ends of the pole) but that's what I initially think at first glance.

Lol...ok, never even crossed my mind.

I think I prefer Ada and when i look online it comes up with this

Ada
Ada meaning and name origin
Ada \a-da\ as a girl's name is pronounced AY-dah. It is of Old German origin, and the meaning of Ada is "noble".

Its on the list but we have loadsssss of names and only one to choose ha ha


----------



## pinkribbon

Ada. 

Aida kinda made me think it was pronounced I-da. I think the others over complicate a simple name and are an un necessary change but that's jmo. :thumbup:


----------



## Mickey1994

Ada. :)


----------



## jessica0mom

Ada !


----------



## Kristin05

I like it as a nickname.


----------



## Jakkiw2

Well I was going to spell mine gaelic fashion.

Eidha


x


----------



## katieeandbump

I have to agree with your dad :) But i also love the way youve spelt it.. not sure on the ayda x


----------



## katieeandbump

Jakkiw2 said:


> Well I was going to spell mine gaelic fashion.
> 
> Eidha
> 
> 
> x

Oh i love that!


----------



## Sarahcake

This is going to sound ridiculous, but the only Ada ive ever known of...is Ada Wong from the Resident Evil series (a horror game series lol) and it was spelt Ada then :)


----------



## Aliciaxo

Ada.:flower:


----------



## lilyanne

Ada


----------



## SugarBeth

Ayda

Ada makes me think short a


----------



## Kate&Lucas

I'd spell it Ada. Aida is a type of fabric used in cross-stitch (crafting nerd! :dohh:) and I'd pronounce Ayda as I-da.


----------

